# Cannot use email address



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Trying to update my email address in my profile and keep getting a message that I "cannot use that email address", is this a bug or a feature? How can I get it changed?

Thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

I think we've got gmail account blocked due to the level of spam accounts being registered from there, so if it's a Google mail you are trying to use that will be why.

I'm not sure if I can change it for you in the admin panel, so if you drop me a pm with the new address I'll see what I can do.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> I'm not sure if I can change it for you in the admin panel, so if you drop me a pm with the new address I'll see what I can do.


You'll need to go to the ban list in the left hand side menu, then deselect *.gmail.com. You will then be able to update an individual users profile. If you try and update the profile before unbanning the email address, even in the admin area it'll throw back an error.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

set a hotmail account up or works email,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,is easy


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Or a Yahoo one - easy to do, disposable if you need to lose it too!!

And you can access it from literally anywhere.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Exactly why they are having problems , spammers delight.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok, will leave it as it is then


----------

